# "Do No Harm" - A Short Film about the Navy Corpsman



## Ares (Aug 17, 2016)

Trailer on vimeo:








> _Do No Harm_ is a short film about a combat medic attempting to hold onto humanity in an inhumane situation. This is a noble and beautiful thing. But war is not always that.  This is a story about decisiveness vs. compassion. A medic's job is to fix people up, but how does that obligation reconcile with someone who is trained to fight and may be asked to kill?



I believe along with that Delta Medic they also have a few Navy Corpsmen and the guys from North American Rescue as part of this. Thought you all might have an interest in this. Cheers! 

Link to crowdfunding:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/do-no-harm-film#/


----------



## Muppet (Aug 17, 2016)

It would be nice to see this made. I miss being a medic for Airborne Infantry. I feel I made a difference, be it sick call or humping the line with the 11B's. I make no difference out here as a paramedic, after 16 years.

M.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 17, 2016)

Muppet said:


> It would be nice to see this made. I miss being a medic for Airborne Infantry. I feel I made a difference, be it sick call or humping the line with the 11B's. I make no difference out here as a paramedic, after 16 years.
> 
> M.



In the AOs we're used to, the impact of your contributions is inversely proportional to their frequency.  That doesn't make them less meaningful.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 17, 2016)

policemedic said:


> In the AOs we're used to, the impact of your contributions is inversely proportional to their frequency.  That doesn't make them less meaningful.



I hear ya bro. This weekend, all together, I must have done 3o jobs in 3 days. NONE needed me as an experienced and educated paramedic. They needed a fucking cab.

M.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2016)

Ares said:


> Trailer on vimeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Corpsmen I know have never had a problem reconciling shooting at bad guys and performing their duties as combat paramedics. If there's a threat they react to it just like their Marine brothers until their medical skills are needed.

My Corpsman even called in a fire mission once. Pulled that fucking chain like a goddam Irishman.

In a small unit contact, the Corpsman, the Medic, is another needed gun, until....


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 17, 2016)

Awesome.  Simply awesome.  As I am a Christian my identity is in Christ (amazing to believe as failed as I am), but of any job I ever had I was more impacted as a FMF corpsman than with any other job.  The good, the bad, the ugly, warts and all.  My biggest regret in the Navy was drinking the Kool Aid and getting my commission.  I shoulda stayed a doc.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 17, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I hear ya bro. This weekend, all together, I must have done 3o jobs in 3 days. NONE needed me as an experienced and educated paramedic. They needed a fucking cab.
> 
> M.



I hear you, brother.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 17, 2016)

Muppet said:


> It would be nice to see this made. I miss being a medic for Airborne Infantry. I feel I made a difference, be it sick call or humping the line with the 11B's. I make no difference out here as a paramedic, after 16 years.
> 
> M.



I always held the opinion that a paramedics "usefulness" is evident in how quickly they can go from the mindset of dealing with some dumbass who had a few too many, to shortly after, keeping a victim alive who is a literal step from death whether from gunfire, car accident, etc.  Like LE and Firefighters, you guys are ready for absolutely anything at a moment's notice, and saying no just isn't an option.  For that mindset alone, you guys are awesome and absolutely necessary.

There was probably a paramedic or two that had similar thoughts or questions in the NYC area.  And then 9/11 happened.  Insert: Boston, Orlando, Dallas, San Bernardino, Aurora.  It could go on forever.  We have some truly amazing men and women in our country's public safety departments.  I know if some yahoo  hits me head on and I'm clinging to life, you guys will be there.

I also know if I enjoy the whiskey too much and my girlfriend freaks out, you'll be there. :-"

To me that's pretty damn cool that we have those services, and the men and women willing to provide them.  I can't imagine living in a country that doesn't.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2016)

Muppet said:


> It would be nice to see this made. I miss being a medic for Airborne Infantry. I feel I made a difference, be it sick call or humping the line with the 11B's. I make no difference out here as a paramedic, after 16 years.
> 
> M.





policemedic said:


> In the AOs we're used to, the impact of your contributions is inversely proportional to their frequency.  That doesn't make them less meaningful.





Muppet said:


> I hear ya bro. This weekend, all together, I must have done 3o jobs in 3 days. NONE needed me as an experienced and educated paramedic. They needed a fucking cab.
> 
> M.





Devildoc said:


> I hear you, brother.




You guys are awesome and what you do is fucking awesome. Don't ever forget it. And all it takes is one day for routine to turn into extraordinary. 

And while we're on the subject if you ever show your faces in my AO you will never have to buy a meal or a drink.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> So...now STFU or I will have to call in the TrollPardus (@x SF med and @pardus) tag team to kick your asses.



Wonder if they're open to requests for a little extra fun.  I know of about 100 or so little fucks that could use an attitude adjustment on my cities north side .  @Muppet is more than welcome to come, sit back with the Milwaukee Paramedics, FF's, and LEO's and enjoy the show.  @Ocoka One, may even be a chance to see what the new pooch TR can do .  Cold brews are on the house .


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 17, 2016)

While I enjoyed my time in EMS, I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as my time in the Navy with the Marines.  For every "legit" call there were 50 BS.  But I did like life on the streets.  I came to accept ALS = Accelerator Life Support....just a taxi.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 17, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Wonder if they're open to requests for a little extra fun.  I know of about 100 or so little fucks that could use an attitude adjustment on my cities north side .  @Muppet is more than welcome to come, sit back with the Milwaukee Paramedics, FF's, and LEO's and enjoy the show.  @Ocoka One, may even be a chance to see what the new pooch TR can do .  Cold brews are on the house .



I'm in bro!

M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 17, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> While I enjoyed my time in EMS, I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as my time in the Navy with the Marines.  For every "legit" call there were 50 BS.  But I did like life on the streets.  I came to accept ALS = Accelerator Life Support....just a taxi.



Agreed.....

M.


----------

